# 100 year old wainscoting



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

A pic would help us, but I see no reason why you couldn't turn it around. It is almost surely better wood than you would be able to buy today, so I would definitely reuse it. As to poly, I am partial to oil based. Some don't like that it darkens the wood and often yellows, but that is exactly what I like about it.


----------



## JCC (Jul 9, 2009)

*wainscoting followup*

Thanks Bill,

I took a few pics last night. You can see the one I turned around left next to the original painted one. I have a broken piece of it and that's the color all the way through. I think it would look nice and like you say, this kind of wood you'll never be able to replicate. Any ideas on what kind of wood it is?
Judy


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

- Do a little reading about reclaiming wood flooring. Removing all that T&G without damaging it will be challenging - doable, but you will have to be careful. 

- When you pick your finish, keep in mind, that kitchen walls will gather grease and must stand up to at least occasional washing. 

I have the same sort of wainscoting in my 1880s bathroom. I dug it out from under some 1940s formica. It took me a full week to scrape off all the old adhesive, sand, caulk, and prime. All my hard work was WORTH IT!










PSST - Look around your house for places they might have used the same material - you could scavenge extra boards. I have a closet they paneled with the same T&G. I'm considering tearing it out of the closet to do my other bathroom to match.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

looks like pine to me


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Tis pine/fir. Most likely SYP southern yella pine


----------



## JCC (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice! I'm going to tackle this project this weekend (or at least begin) and see what lies beneath! I'll show some pics when I'm done.

Thanks again!


----------

